# I've got it now. (finally)



## NewSoul (Mar 27, 2009)

Sorry to make a new thread, but I needed a poll. :tongue: I finally figured it out. I am either:
1. an extremely un-creative ISFP

or

2. an extremely disorganized ISTJ



Someone on another forum suggested I was ENFP because my characteristics are more that of an extremely shy extravert. I believe them, but I am not an intuitive. The above two are the closest I could get to being like me. So take your vote so I get rid of that annoying "unknown personality" thingamabob. Muchas gracias! :laughing:


----------



## Linesky (Dec 10, 2008)

But unknown personalities are kewl... :laughing:


----------



## matilda (May 21, 2009)

Imogen Heap for some reason makes me think isfp 

Also, what do you mean when you say, "extremely uncreative"?


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*Extremely uncreative ISFP?
Extremely disorganized ISTJ?

Sounds like an ISTP to me.
*


----------



## Linesky (Dec 10, 2008)

matilda said:


> Imogen Heap for some reason makes me think isfp
> 
> Also, what do you mean when you say, "extremely uncreative"?


someone mentioned Imogen Heap! I like some of her songs quite a lot. 

Also,* New Soul*... tbh, I have no idea._ I would only be able to have an opinion about your type after having a chat with you_.
Another important thing to remind yourself of is that you're young which means your type is still less fixed.


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

I picked moldy cheese. You are definitely an ISxP. There is no J in you..none..0..zilch, ok maybe a smidgen.


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

I always get that ISFP vibe from you.:tongue:


----------



## NewSoul (Mar 27, 2009)

Ookami said:


> *Extremely uncreative ISFP?
> Extremely disorganized ISTJ?
> 
> Sounds like an ISTP to me.
> *


Nope. I use Fi way too much.



matilda said:


> Imogen Heap for some reason makes me think isfp
> 
> Also, what do you mean when you say, "extremely uncreative"?


I do not have one ounce of creativity in me. I am not good with coming up with anything original relating to anything.



skyline said:


> Also,* New Soul*... tbh, I have no idea._ I would only be able to have an opinion about your type after having a chat with you_.
> Another important thing to remind yourself of is that you're young which means your type is still less fixed.




:/



TreeBob said:


> I picked moldy cheese. You are definitely an ISxP. There is no J in you..none..0..zilch, ok maybe a smidgen.






Lance said:


> I always get that ISFP vibe from you.:tongue:


o i c


----------



## Kamajama (Feb 28, 2009)

Type 6 is ISTJ, not ISFP.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

I voted for the moldy cheese.


----------



## NewSoul (Mar 27, 2009)

Kamajama said:


> Type 6 is ISTJ, not ISFP.


Oh yeah. *smacks forehead*



mcgooglian said:


> I voted for the moldy cheese.


Yaayy cheese!

Oh, and if anyone is interested, here's something I wrote about myself on some other forums.



moi said:


> I guess I'll start with E vs. I...
> On online tests I usually come out as being an introvert, but I started to wonder if that was actually true. I love being around people (except the ones I hate :/), but most social situations make me very uncomfortable. The key question that people ask me about this is if social activity drains or energizes me. Well, it most certainly does energize me if it's with the right people and I am being included in the interaction, which is very rare. I do not like being the center of attention and do not mind spending time alone. I never initiate conversations to those I do not know and those I do not know well, which is why I have few friends (if you'd really consider my friends to be my friends). I am also a very reserved person and I almost never share my personal problems with people. So I go online and talk to people on various forums or I talk to my family.
> 
> S vs. N:
> ...


----------



## Sidewinder (May 22, 2009)

You seem SPish somehow. :happy: And with Fi, ISFP fits. (with friends or when we feel confident, we can seem quite outgoing.)

As for the creativity thing, don't worry for now. You may get interested in more arts and crafts as you get older, and you'll probably be good at them. You may find more technical creative work like photography or woodworking fun if you're fairly balanced on T and F. What artsy activities have you tried?


----------



## NewSoul (Mar 27, 2009)

Well, I take dance classes, but that was never my decision. I started before school when I was 4. I love dancing, but I whenever I have to improvise in the dance, I have no idea what to do and I get completely lost. I can only dance if it's choreographed. And that's about the only artistic thing I do. :/


----------



## NewSoul (Mar 27, 2009)

Oh, and I thought I'd share this. It's the MMDI MBTI test and I like how the test is formatted. I don't know how accurate the results are, but here are mine:

Si - 21
Fi - 21
Se - 21
Fe - 18
Ti - 17
Te - 14
Ni - 14
Ne - 14


----------



## So Long So Long (Jun 6, 2009)

I have an ISFP best friend and she's not even that artistic, nor that creative. I mean, she is on some things, but she's definitely not an overly creative/artistic individual. She relates more-so to the personality type by the nature and animal loving stuff, which I think is talked about in one of those profiles or whatever (Not that I'm trying to be stereotypical or anything.) 

There are a lot of things in different personality types that people are 'supposed' to acquire, but that can't necessarily ring true for every single person. I mean, take me for example - I'm an INFP, but I'm not exactly like what an INFP is portrayed as. I don't really dream about clouds and rainbows and have a fantasy world that I'm always living in, plus I can be rational and use logic when and if I want to. So, just because you aren't creative doesn't mean you aren't an ISFP. You might also be dis-crediting yourself as well. Like, maybe you were incredibly creative as a child, but somewhere along the way you lost the fun in it or something happened. -shrugs- 



NewSoul said:


> Well, I take dance classes, but that was never my decision. I started before school when I was 4. I love dancing, but I whenever I have to improvise in the dance, I have no idea what to do and I get completely lost. I can only dance if it's choreographed. And that's about the only artistic thing I do. :/


I see where you're going with that, but some people just aren't really good with improvising on anything. In fact - I'm not very good at it at all either and I'm supposedly creative and artistic.  

Is there anything artistic or creative that you would ever consider doing? Like, writing stories, drawing, painting, spray painting, singing, etc?


----------



## NewSoul (Mar 27, 2009)

So Long So Long said:


> She relates more-so to the personality type by the nature and animal loving stuff, which I think is talked about in one of those profiles or whatever (Not that I'm trying to be stereotypical or anything.)


Ehh... I don't really relate to that sort of stuff. I like learning about animals on my own time, but I don't like being with them.



So Long So Long said:


> Is there anything artistic or creative that you would ever consider doing? Like, writing stories, drawing, painting, spray painting, singing, etc?


Nope.


----------



## Kamajama (Feb 28, 2009)

I find this case incredibly interesting. I am 100% sure I am an ISFP but when I saw that one needed to be creative, I was like "I don't draw, I always hated art class in elementary school, I would rather do math." The fact remained that I was a repressed individual who on the inside was an ISFP yearning to be free. The answer was that my INTJ father saw that I was smart and pressured me to work on academics rather than on artistic pursuits. 

I was always a good writer however, which is how I lay claim to being a true "ISFP", although I am in love with programming and making the code more beautiful.


I would love to spend more time with animals, but not cleaning up after them.


----------



## NewSoul (Mar 27, 2009)

I don't feel like a repressed individual, nor do I like to write or anything of the sort. =/


----------



## Linesky (Dec 10, 2008)

NewSoul, you don't have to like it right now.
Some ENTP's dislike math. Just sayin'.
It depends on your personal taste a lot as well, not just your MBTI type.
Your type will usually tell you more about how you mingle through this world - the operational process of your system so to say.
The theorists just assume that ISFP's might be good at art because of the setting of their cognitive processes, but then again, it's all theory and no one applies 100 % to a type model (& vice versa)... And so on...

Also, 'bout the dancing: perhaps it's a lack of confidence that makes you be blocked once you have to improvize? I mean, I wouldn't be able to do it either in front of 20 watching eyes (even though I like dancing and have always been pretty good at it).


----------



## Sidewinder (May 22, 2009)

Kamajama said:


> I find this case incredibly interesting. I am 100% sure I am an ISFP but when I saw that one needed to be creative, I was like "I don't draw, I always hated art class in elementary school, I would rather do math." The fact remained that I was a repressed individual who on the inside was an ISFP yearning to be free. The answer was that my INTJ father saw that I was smart and pressured me to work on academics rather than on artistic pursuits.
> 
> I was always a good writer however, which is how I lay claim to being a true "ISFP", although I am in love with programming and making the code more beautiful.


I feel too much emphasis is placed on artistry. Lots of SPs have no special interest in the arts. I think creative is a better term, and I certainly see you as creative. :happy:



NewSoul said:


> I don't feel like a repressed individual, nor do I like to write or anything of the sort. =/


Awww ... don't feel sad. Just be yourself and do what makes you happy. Put this aside for a while if it's stressful. If you'd like, try picking your temperament -- SJ or SP. That'll help you to get through school and university. It's more important for everyone to be type AWESOME anyway. :wink:


----------



## NewSoul (Mar 27, 2009)

Okay, I can't be an ISFP. For a while, I assumed my Fi was dominant which was WRONG. :tongue: My real function order goes something like this Si > Se ~ Te > Fi > Ti > Fe > Ne > Ni. I figured this out from a test someone got from a book. I found that it was a much better test than any I've ever seen. If you guys want a copy of it, I'd be glad to post it. roud: Anyway, I guess that makes me ISTJ. I'm really a poor excuse for an ISTJ. My room is a mess right now. :/ Looking at dichotomies ONLY and not functions, I think I was more ESTP when I was younger. I find that kind of strange because ISTJ is the shadow of ESTP.


----------



## So Long So Long (Jun 6, 2009)

That's funny... Same type as my dad. xD


----------



## Munchies (Jun 22, 2009)

so you want us to choose your personality type for you? ok...



You're obviously the DUMB type.


----------



## NewSoul (Mar 27, 2009)

Munchies said:


> so you want us to choose your personality type for you? ok...
> 
> 
> 
> You're obviously the DUMB type.


Why the hatin'? D:


----------



## Munchies (Jun 22, 2009)

NewSoul said:


> Why the hatin'? D:


I'm not, point is you want other people to decide your personality type, when you are the only one who could know. The information was also very limited.


----------



## NewSoul (Mar 27, 2009)

Munchies said:


> I'm not, point is you want other people to decide your personality type, when you are the only one who could know. The information was also very limited.


I know that. I'm not asking for people to choose my type. I'm asking for opinions. Many people disagree that I'm an ISTJ because they have a negative opinions of SJ's. I'm ISTJ, that's why I put that as my type.


----------



## So Long So Long (Jun 6, 2009)

Don't even bother with him, Newsoul. I'm pretty sure he's just looking for attention. -rolls eyes-


----------



## Munchies (Jun 22, 2009)

So Long So Long said:


> Don't even bother with him, Newsoul. I'm pretty sure he's just looking for attention. -rolls eyes-


lol don't start with me. I don't look for attention im giving out an obvious point


----------



## So Long So Long (Jun 6, 2009)

Munchies said:


> lol don't start with me. I don't look for attention im giving out an obvious point


I'm not trying to start anything. lol. I've just observing, I guess you could say.


----------



## Munchies (Jun 22, 2009)

NewSoul said:


> I know that. I'm not asking for people to choose my type. I'm asking for opinions. Many people disagree that I'm an ISTJ because they have a negative opinions of SJ's. I'm ISTJ, that's why I put that as my type.


You made a poll asking for people to help you with you personality type, did you not? 

"Many people disagree that I'm an ISTJ because they have a negative opinions of SJ's." - that would have nothing to do with typing you, not every trait of yourself comes out on a forum..

So my opinion is that you are an F because you are focusing on the opinions of others on how they view SJs in general. I'm pretty sure a T wouldn't care about the opinions of others and how they view a certain type, they would be more involved in getting the true answer.


----------



## Munchies (Jun 22, 2009)

So Long So Long said:


> I'm not trying to start anything. lol. I've just observing, I guess you could say.


Well you should probably keep your observations to yourself unless you know they are true, instead of making yourself seem like a fool.


----------



## s1ng4m3 (Jun 29, 2009)

I honestly have no idea what you are - but I wanted to vote for ISTJ cause F's and P's drive me crazy most of time. roud:


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

I can definitely see SJ: you hold all these polls/threads asking people what type they think you are and you rigidly support the type you think you are while refusing to believe what the majority of other people think you are.


----------



## NewSoul (Mar 27, 2009)

Munchies said:


> You made a poll asking for people to help you with you personality type, did you not?
> 
> "Many people disagree that I'm an ISTJ because they have a negative opinions of SJ's." - that would have nothing to do with typing you, not every trait of yourself comes out on a forum..
> 
> So my opinion is that you are an F because you are focusing on the opinions of others on how they view SJs in general. I'm pretty sure a T wouldn't care about the opinions of others and how they view a certain type, they would be more involved in getting the true answer.


I'll give you this. I have an unhealthy worry about what people think of me, which is not at all a characteristic of an ISTJ. But I believe that my worry comes from very unhealthy Fe, which I discovered around age 12. I am not happy with this part of me.



mcgooglian said:


> I can definitely see SJ: you hold all these polls/threads asking people what type they think you are and you rigidly support the type you think you are while refusing to believe what the majority of other people think you are.


Actually, the majority of people I've come across think I'm ISTJ. This is the only place where people seem to believe I'm an SP. Except for a post or two like this one.


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

NewSoul said:


> I know that. I'm not asking for people to choose my type. I'm asking for opinions. Many people disagree that I'm an ISTJ because they have a negative opinions of SJ's. I'm ISTJ, that's why I put that as my type.


Sorry but that is lame. We aren't calling you an ISFP cause people dislike ISTJ! You just AREN'T an ISTJ! Not one person ever called you a J ever. You have this need to be one.


----------



## NewSoul (Mar 27, 2009)

If you don't believe in functions, refer to my sig. If you do, then look to your left.


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

NewSoul said:


> If you don't believe in functions, refer to my sig. If you do, then look to your left.


I believe fully well in functions. Do I believe that you comprehend exactly the questions or that you were honest, not especially.


----------



## Antagonist (Mar 27, 2009)

I don't like questioning other people's types. If I know them well enough -- and I can't know anyone on the internet well enough -- I might give them my observations, but I can't know anyone better than they know themselves. The MBTI organization makes a point that only the person taking the test can know for sure what type they are. Personally, I think it's rude to tell someone they're a different type than they believe themselves to be. If they have it wrong they will eventually figure it out on their own, or else who cares; it's just a stupid personality typing system that may or may not have any validity at all.


----------



## NewSoul (Mar 27, 2009)

TreeBob said:


> I believe fully well in functions. Do I believe that you comprehend exactly the questions or that you were honest, not especially.


More the comprehension than honesty. You don't think I'd actually choose ISTJ, do you? :tongue: It sounds a bit boring. And yes, I'm not quite so sure that I understand Ti, and I think my Fe is stronger than I'd like to believe.


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

I would prefer STJ over SFP any day, but that's just me.


----------



## NewSoul (Mar 27, 2009)

TreeBob said:


> I would prefer STJ over SFP any day, but that's just me.


Exactly. That's your opinion, not mine.


----------

